# If WW1 was a bar fight....



## gumbyk (Mar 12, 2014)

Seems about right...

If WWI was a bar fight? - The Meta Picture


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 12, 2014)

Except Japan punches Germany then bases a small fleet in Malta.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 12, 2014)

Reminds me of this one.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 13, 2014)

They kind of screwed up on the icon things...if memory serves me right, Russia's flag looked a little different back then...

So did the Lutfaffe's cross


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 13, 2014)

That's pretty funny


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## herman1rg (May 30, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

